# Algae problem



## Dhrubajyoti Sen Gupta (18 May 2019)

Hello everyone , I recently start planted tank , my tank size 24 cm long, 12 cm wide and 12cm height . I now use liquid co2 & in foreground i mix hair grass ,monte carlo . After some days i some brown algae type problem come to foreground of my tank. I use liquid fertilizer daily & 2 lights -
1. Sunsun SL-600 LED ,    
 2. LED tube 20 W
 Any help would be much appreciated  .


----------



## Edvet (18 May 2019)

Looks like startup diatoms, should go away when tank ages.
Keep doing waterchanges and removing them as good as possible, keep using ferts. 
How long is your lighting period? For a new tank keep it at 6 hours or so, increase it gradualy after 4-6 weeks if all is growing wel.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti Sen Gupta (19 May 2019)

OK,Thank you, My lighting Period 6-7 Hours Daily & i use hang back filter  .


----------



## Something Fishy (28 May 2019)

Dhrubajyoti Sen Gupta said:


> Hello everyone , I recently start planted tank , my tank size 24 cm long, 12 cm wide and 12cm height . I now use liquid co2 & in foreground i mix hair grass ,monte carlo . After some days i some brown algae type problem come to foreground of my tank. I use liquid fertilizer daily & 2 lights -
> 1. Sunsun SL-600 LED ,
> 2. LED tube 20 W
> Any help would be much appreciated  .



Startup imbalance as Edvet said 

Co2 would help but without keep waterchanging and ensure a good flow over them. Less light will help plants adapt then you can increase but without actual co2 and not Glut you’ll be limited on light intensity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azawaza (5 Jun 2019)

Diatoms=feast for otocinclus


----------

